# Lead hills Ned report



## scooter (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok thought i would bring this topic to the general forum .
Well you must have seen my Blue transit camper parked on high ground at the bridge as i was there camping when it happened and saw everything.
They came on the Friday one vw camper painted yellow with jcb paint one 4 x 4 brought the trailer tent and the vw another small trailer which was left and stolen by a local before the police got there.,I have their names which ithey left and a score game card and regy was on back of traler in black felt tip marker. these were not neds they where those crystal healing so called nice people (not Scottish or those other trouble makers the week before they were from over the border also and police have traced them)who kept us awake all night with their stupid drumming.I spoke with them the next day about the noise and they were understanding enough.
Anyway the next night the dafties throw petrol on their camp fire which blew back badly on them setting their trailer tent and contents on fire,so what did they do next they quickly jumped in the motors and made a quick exit.
These were'nt neds we cant always blame the young peple all the time ,these were middle aged average people which in my mind can be just as bad.
Its a selfish world we live in and decent people are harder to find.
The ned problem in the lead hills is going to get much worse ,as the local riff raff have two camping areas,Loch doon and the lead hills and with the local council giving planning for a residential caravan site at loch Doon then the lead hills is going to be a battle ground ,which i discussed with the game keeper yesterday who can blame them for wanting to close it off to the public.
The Lead hills has no plans to put barriers up the duke recently died and his son still wants to keep the place open to the public,so any rumoirs are just made up,but i dont know last week there wa drunks trying to drive up hillsides neds noising up people in motorhomes ,its becoming a bad place and not safe to camp alone i could go on and on ,but we all know everywhere could bring trouble if your in the wrong place at the wrong time,my advice is if you want to wild camp dont be alone the more vans the better tooled up,its the rules of the jungle these days and the neds will target you,burn your van etc.
So to the owner of the yellow jcb vw campervan the police are on to you,and please dont come back to Scotland.




New Rover said:


> I thought you all might like to see what the Mennock Pass looked like yesterday (8 June).
> Instead of Mennock Pass I reckon it should be called MANKY Pass.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooter (Jun 10, 2008)

That saved me posting pics we did see a Lady take pics early afternoon also.
Chasing sheep throwing bottles at them??I Never saw that  do you know who they were what type of a car? the red van that was camping had a visitor from ozzy very nice people.


----------



## scooter (Jun 10, 2008)

33 views and no comments this p[roblem affects us all and is not exclusive to the lead hills,with all the best intentions the good people on this site share pictures and directions to the beautiful places that are left where you can wild camp,unfortunatly its not only the good living folks like yourselfs that are seeing the posts ,and by trying to be nice by sharing what we know ,we could be destroying the thing we love.
I myself have shared a lot on this forum and have meet people who have come to places due to the information on here,which on the one hand is a good thing but for every member in good standing there may be 10 lurkers just out for what they can get without contributing a thing.
Iam not saying the people who caused the problems at the weekend or the weekend before got their information from here  ,but there is a high probability they did or from someone who did.
I would think twice about putting beautiful places in the public domain for everyone including neds to find out about from now on,You might think your posting for the good guys but its not just the good who can easily find this place and tell every other sort about it.
If people wer'nt so selfish and did care then the idea of sharing is a great one but unfortunatly thats not the world we now find ourselfs in.
Having learnt what i now know i wont be sharing anymore camping spots here or anywhere else in public iam sorry i have had to make that decission.


----------



## Yogihughes (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi scooter.
I took the photos just to prove to myself that I wasn't seeing things.

The children chasing the sheep belonged to the caravan that was parked on the opposite side of the road a bit south of the Trailer fires.
There were adults sitting outside the van and were taking no notice of the children chasing the sheep.
The last photo I took as I drove away was the one where the sheep are eating out of the black bags with the children standing round watching them.
I for one will not be back there to wildcamp as I value my health too much and the further I can get away from those people that you wrote about then the better I will feel.
What if they are caught?
All they will get is a smack on the wrist, and will be told not to do it again.
Yeah right!!!
They should be stuck inside for 6 months and I don't mean in a place that has gymnasiums and libraries and colour TVs'.
I mean a place where they will not like to revisit when they get out.
The authorities of course take no heed of what the average person in the street thinks, they just want to REHABILITATE offenders.
It makes me sick!!
Rant over but I still feel disgusted by what I saw there.


I don't class just young people as NEDS. I use the term to describe ne'er do wells who spoil good things for others no matter what age group they belong to.


----------



## robjmckinney (Jun 10, 2008)

Is chasing a few sheep such a desperate crime when ultimately we put a bolt through their head and chop them up for Sunday roast. While all people are not so litter conscous as the few it does provide important work for people in an area where there is not much work!

Try complaining at Gypsies who spent their lives creating *hit piles and spoiling it for campervans. I live on the coast and every parking area has height barriers making it impossible to park, due to the summer invasion of gypsies.


----------



## scooter (Jun 10, 2008)

New Rover the old game keeper used to shoot dogs that worried the sheep and this being the lambing season it is treated very seriously,yes i agree with you its not nice what you saw,i did see children the day before down there chasing sheep with lambs waving kiddies fishing nets at them probably the same lot that came over and spoke to us while we took pics of the burnt out trailer tent they were locals.
It was worse the week before when Hilly was there,we sat on chairs after midnight watching all the loony's creat havoc in the pass,drunks trying to drive 4x4's up the hills people with generators running sound systems trying to be the loudest all night long and two neds who arrived in an xr2 did'nt have the savy on how to put their tent up decided just to noise up the people in the motor home all night long,starting his car engine from cold every 30 mins or so and reving it till the limiter kicked in with jealousy of the guys nice new motorhome which was his first time out in it,not a lot of sense going on there.
the night beforev you came neds were setting of display fireworks in the heather during the middle of the night,not a lot of sense there either after the dryness of the warmest day so far.
These are your new generation of campers they go on the internet and meet in ned sites and decide where to go for a crazy rampage weekend a new way to blow of steam.
Someone is going to get killed there before they do anything about it ,if they do anything that is as this country is now run by self need and greed and its up to you alone to look after you and yours the law of the jungle as cops are next to usless these days.
I do exactly know how you felt seeing all that and its a disgrace to the Brittish people as a whole the moral fabric of society has been lost iam sorry to say.


----------



## lenny (Jun 10, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but what are "Neds"?...In March I was parked up on a beach spot near Musselborough intending to stay the night,conscious of the fact that there was a Gypsy site about 500 yards away, this did'nt deter me but as soon as the boy racers started arriving, I decided it was time to leave.


----------



## marrwyck (Jun 10, 2008)

Well what can one say?

It's a sad & greedy world we live in today & why mankind is so hell bent on destroying the Earth & all it stands for beats me.
Earth, Universe, Nature, Mankind is all unique & is all equal.

What we breed is Greed, Destruction & Anger.

Why can't we all live in peace & together as friends respecting our world?

Anyway the point is that we are destroying the Planet, us & us alone.

When was the last time anyone saw a Sheep or a Deer or an Owl etc disrespect the Earth & it's enviroment?
Ever seen an animal drunk or throw litter from a car, no.

I think England (used to be called Great Britain - nothing great anymore) like many other countries have lost the plot of why we humans are allowed to visit Earth.
When I was a kid we respected & still do our elders, our society & above all the Earth.

As we are going on a tour shortly I was only saying the other week to er indoors. We could make our tour a litter tour. Photograph the disgusting state of the Land & all the debris which Humans scatter around.

How does an old stereo, television set, lifejacket, etc get in the middle of our countryside? Never seen any of these with legs walking down the road.

Anyway I could go on & on.
*But the point is quoting: robjmckinney*
*"Is chasing a few sheep such a desperate crime when ultimately we put a bolt through their head and chop them up for Sunday roast. While all people are not so litter conscous as the few it does provide important work for people in an area where there is not much work!

Try complaining at Gypsies who spent their lives creating *hit piles and spoiling it for campervans. I live on the coast and every parking area has height barriers making it impossible to park, due to the summer invasion of gypsies". *

Animals are part of the universe & understand their role: we as humans do not understand.
As for True Gypsies I think they would take offence to be blamed for height barriers. True Gypsies are great people to know & to be with.
Just like the Native Americans, these people are wise & have much wisdom. Then along came the White Man & started to destroy the Earth.

The Earth should be respected & all of it's inhabitants.
Would you like someone to hit your children with sticks or chase them like a pack of Wolves?
We are all equal & deserve the same respect in return as what the Universe asks for.

When we park up if there's litter around we pick it up.
If I see someone littering I point it out.
If I see someone's dog foul the land & they do not pick it up, then I will & give it back to them.

No offence taken to your comments, none meant in posting mine.
I just see things in a different perspective than others.

When it comes to the state of the Earth - blame Man - let Nature be Nature


----------



## scooter (Jun 10, 2008)

lenny said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what are "Neds"?...In March I was parked up on a beach spot near Musselborough intending to stay the night,conscious of the fact that there was a Gypsy site about 500 yards away, this did'nt deter me but as soon as the boy racers started arriving, I decided it was time to leave.



To me Neds are just new generation yobs moulded by society that dont care about anything but themselfs taught by parents who are half way there themselfs,most of these people have never been put in their place by a permissive society.
You know if a yob gets the kicking of his life it makes him think twice about anoying strangers in the future,the school cane at least gave them an idea what it was like to be on the recieving side.
Real gypsy's are the cleanest people you could meet ,the new age types from the general population get them a bad name.
Give me gypsy's any day compared to what is comming out of our towns and cities these days,as they are worse and much muckier.


----------



## robjmckinney (Jun 10, 2008)

As generic term 'gypsy', while I have had many friends of gypsy stock which includes working with and employing them, my version is more accurate in a general terms. Nationally the problems they cause and the mess they leave in their travels is no open to deny. Having lived and worked in many areas of the UK to say gypses in their various gusies are not a problem is somewhat simplistic. On my wild camping experiencies staying at the various lay-bys our gypsy cousins have visited the damage listed above is somehat light.

Farming in general, especially animal aspects create 20% of the global warming effects in comparison to 3.5% caused by the worlds industry. So if we wish to solve global warming we should kill 50% of all wild life and reduce farming. The worst farming methods causing polution is organic and in fact many methods of industrial have important oppertunities to improve and reduce waste products.

Forgive any spelling errors my spell checks down!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 10, 2008)

Neds = scutters, kappa boyz, chavs, nikos,  - I can't go on because I've already thrown up twice just thinking about them.

BTW - please don't chase sheep. They're nervous enough when I'm about 

Excellent post though and some distressing photos


----------



## walkers (Jun 10, 2008)

scooter;36133
Someone is going to get killed there before they do anything about it  said:
			
		

> unfortunately if anything does get done it will no doubt mean we are excluded as well as these scum


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jun 10, 2008)

*Leadhills*

Well done to Scooter for taking the time and effort to pass on information to the police.It's our duty to protect what we have before it's lost for good.Makes me ashamed to be english if this is an example of what goes on over in someone elses backyard,at least the Scots have a true sense of national pride.Hope whoever is responsible gets their just deserts.


----------



## scooter (Jun 10, 2008)

messenger 2.5td said:


> Well done to Scooter for taking the time and effort to pass on information to the police.It's our duty to protect what we have before it's lost for good.Makes me ashamed to be english if this is an example of what goes on over in someone elses backyard,at least the Scots have a true sense of national pride.Hope whoever is responsible gets their just deserts.



Believe me buddy the Scottish are just as bad one week its the Scots neds the next its the English and soon the running battles will start between them.
Iam not going back its too dangerous ,it was always a famouse place in history where the Scots and English used to ambush each other so little has changed lol.the place is rich in druid and Roman history ,the neds always park on one of the most sacred sites in Brittain not that they would know what they are destroying (like stonehenge to us ).
Look on a map and the place in lower mennock is marked with a druid cross which is vertical on the ground covered with grass but can still be seen from the air (stoodhill).


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jun 10, 2008)

*Lead hills*

Thanks Scooter for the reply,reminds me of the joke about the roman legions that were caught out by the scots when they thought they were going to kick a**e.42 full roman legions climbed back over hadrians wall shouting"get back it's a trap there's 2 of them"corny i know cheers,andy.


----------

